
Ask HN: Mesos vs. Openstack - thickice
For enterprises managing&#x2F;orchestrating VMs across decent size data centers (few thousand nodes) which is used more in production, mesos or Openstack ? Is there any info out there about real production experiences with these two technologies.
======
tedmiston
There are definitely Mesos clusters running in production. My company is one.
Mesosphere publishes case studies around it mostly used as part of DC/OS.

[https://mesosphere.com/resource/category/case-
study/](https://mesosphere.com/resource/category/case-study/)

